# Vendors in benoni area



## Jakey (4/5/17)

hi guys as stated in the title, any vendors in the benoni area or thereabouts. Also, are there any open on a sunday. Thanks in advance


----------



## craigb (4/5/17)

Jakey said:


> hi guys as stated in the title, any vendors in the benoni area or thereabouts. Also, are there any open on a sunday. Thanks in advance


Sunday - not so sure. 
Vendors - vape away and vapeclub

For Sunday service you may need to look towards boksburg.


----------



## Heino13 (4/5/17)

Boksburg in Rietfontein rd

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

